# Windows 8 and Lotus 123



## Schrammy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is there any version of Lotus 123 that will load onto Windows 8?

I have the millenium edition v 9.5 and it loaded on Windows 7 and ran fine. I then had Windows 8 loaded and still everythin was fine. I made the mistake of trying windows 8 "refresh PC" task and lost my Lotus 123 program. Now when I try to load it Microsoft says it is not compatible! I dont understand why it could run on Windows 8 a few days ago but not now. Help!


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Try installing it with Win7 compatibility.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried the updated free Lotus Symphony ?
IBM Lotus Symphony - Download


----------



## Schrammy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Junior 777 and Wrench 97. I will try that today! Fingers crossed...


----------



## Schrammy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help. She is up and running. I was able to download an update.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear, thanks for letting us know the solution


----------

